# Barling Pipe identification



## Davetate (Jan 11, 2010)

I have come across a Barling pipe amongst my grandfathers possessions and was wondering if anyone could help identify it's period? I doubt it's Pre-transitional, but it could be transitional. It is stamped B. Barling & Sons with Barling written twice crossing on the stem. On the opposite side on the bottom it is stamped T.V.F 4129. It is a Bulldog pipe, and is good build quality. Can't talk about the smoke, as i've refrained out of respect. Any help would be appreciated?


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Davetate said:


> I have come across a Barling pipe amongst my grandfathers possessions and was wondering if anyone could help identify it's period? I doubt it's Pre-transitional, but it could be transitional. It is stamped B. Barling & Sons with Barling written twice crossing on the stem. On the opposite side on the bottom it is stamped T.V.F 4129. It is a Bulldog pipe, and is good build quality. Can't talk about the smoke, as i've refrained out of respect. Any help would be appreciated?


All I can say for sure is that it's not a pre-transition pipe, as those had 3 digit model numbers. I've never owned transition or post-transition Barlings so I don't know for sure but I'm leaning heavily towards post-transition on these. Hopefully someone with more knowledge of the company after 1962 can chime in.


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

All I can do is point to online sources like Pipedia.

Barling - Pipedia


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

I was thinking the B Barling and Sons was a transition marking but I won't swear to it. I'm not a huge Barling fan but I have an old one from the early 60s that just has the barling logo, sandblast extra and London Made and then I have one I bought in a B&M five years ago with the logo, no number and a cross on the stem. I also have an old meer that has London on the bottom of the stem and the cross on top.


----------



## Bear Graves (May 23, 2009)

Definitely a transition, the only exception to the pre-transition Nicols numbering system of three digits, was the addition of a "1", if the pipe was definitively bound for the European market. Transition markings went to four digit method, with the first digit indicating the grouping size (2-6, with "King" thrown in as the wild card at the top of the size line).


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

I wish you could post pics.


----------

